

Today was my last day @ Yahoo. I made a video to commemorate the occasion. - ptarjan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhvybkPa15c

======
karanbhangui
Hey man, I was an intern at Yahoo! last summer and I asked you why, with all
your talents, you wouldn't want to work on your own company/startup. You
answered you'd never leave Yahoo!; obviously that's a hyperbole. But I have to
say, never came pretty fast. What happened?

~~~
ptarjan
Doing your own thing / startup isn't all its cracked up to be. 90% of the
people I know doing it are chasing money, and I don't want to dedicate my life
to that. Too short to just make money, I'd rather enjoy the ride, and love
what I do.

I won't get into the reasons why I left, lets just say politics and
environment. Last year was pre-M$ deal too.

I hope you're doing well, and I you enjoyed the video. I made it as a memento
for myself looking back in 20 years :) and for my fellow nerd folk to enjoy.

~~~
karanbhangui
Definitely enjoyed it, forwarded it to all the other interns I worked with :)

------
eirikref
Too bad you're leaving us, but good luck man :)

Where did you get that Y! branded wizard's hat by the way?

~~~
ptarjan
:) thanks.

I worked with the HackU event, and those were the first place prized for 2009.
One group was only 3 instead of 4, so I stole the last one.

When I'm doing the event, I wear it everywhere. Going through airport security
with it on, is very fun ;)

~~~
geluso
I competed in Hack-U at UW this year! I was surprised to see a familiar face
in the movie.

After Yahoo!, what is next for you?

~~~
ptarjan
HackU will be the most missed part of my job. It was a great 25%, it was the
other 75% of my job that needed work :)

I'm heading to Facebook as an astute reader gleaned. Although, I don't know
what I'll do there yet ;)

------
bgray
Wow! That was white and nerdy...

------
dazzawazza
ha ha, Good luck dude :)

